# Visuals?



## veil (May 28, 2010)

Do any of you know of any BHM porn available on DVD?

I ask because of this correspondence:




> Hi Good Vibes,
> 
> I was browsing your selection of porn with plus size ladies like April
> Flores, and I was wondering if you knew of any movies available that
> ...





> Greetings from Good Vibrations:
> 
> Hi veil,
> 
> ...



i figured this crowd would either know of some or maybe make some, either way i win.


----------



## escapist (May 28, 2010)

veil said:


> Do any of you know of any BHM porn available on DVD?
> 
> I ask because of this correspondence:
> 
> i figured this crowd would either know of some or maybe make some, either way i win.



Yeah this comes up pretty often. I'll actually be at the Adult Entertainment Expo in Vegas on the 7-10 with J-SiN of http://www.sin20.com/. Yeah believe it or not I'm not just all talk . No promises yet but there is a strong chance I'll be having a Tube-site up and running just for BHM/FFA/FA/BBW Porn. In the near future. Not sure I plan on doing DVD's the industry is kind of going away from that but I don't think I'd be against selling some. Money is Money :happy: I've had a few PM's about it, so consider this your chance, if you really want this to happen and want to see it speak up here or PM me.


----------



## stldpn (May 28, 2010)

veil said:


> Do any of you know of any BHM porn available on DVD?
> 
> I ask because of this correspondence:
> 
> ...



That guy funwithandy has his own clip site so far he's the only person I've seen here doing a male plus sized pay site. But he does a mix of straight and gay stuff... might talk to him see if he knows of anyone else doing the same stuff... or if anyone else has contacted him interested in financing something. Just a thought


----------



## freakyfred (May 28, 2010)

You can find alot of that stuff on sites like xtube and the like.

There's a cool channel for one bhm there and his gf but I can't really link it cause I think it's against the rules haha


----------



## veil (May 28, 2010)

thanks guys, i appreciate the leads but i'm actually trying to find stuff nice sex shops can carry, like good vibes, toys in babeland, self serve and so on.




escapist said:


> Yeah this comes up pretty often. I'll actually be at the Adult Entertainment Expo in Vegas on the 7-10 with J-SiN of http://www.sin20.com/. Yeah believe it or not I'm not just all talk . No promises yet but there is a strong chance I'll be having a Tube-site up and running just for BHM/FFA/FA/BBW Porn. In the near future. Not sure I plan on doing DVD's the industry is kind of going away from that but I don't think I'd be against selling some. Money is Money :happy: I've had a few PM's about it, so consider this your chance, if you really want this to happen and want to see it speak up here or PM me.



i know the market is changing a lot, but there still is a decent sized contingent of folks who order/purchase DVDs. admittedly, a lot of the porn consumers i know do so partially for political reasons, they like the ethics of a particular producer or company and want to support good companies while watching great sex.

oh, and if you do see self serve at the expo drop by & check them out, the owners are two friends who started here in boston at the now defunct grand opening and they moved to albequerque to start their own feminist sex shop. very cool ladies!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (May 30, 2010)

would love to star in one of these


----------



## Joe944 (May 30, 2010)

Whodathunkit.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 31, 2010)

I'd star in any title as necessary


----------



## JenFromOC (May 31, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'd star in any title as necessary



I totally support this.


----------



## RJI (Jun 1, 2010)

Finally a fat pool man or pizza delivery guy in porn. Lets get it going....


----------



## stldpn (Jun 1, 2010)

RJI said:


> Finally a fat pool man or pizza delivery guy in porn. Lets get it going....



See I never had an issue growing up in distinguishing porn from reality. Porn never has a fat landscaping guy, pizza guy or cop.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 1, 2010)

fat landscaping guy, pizza guy 

Oh yum that would be great!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 1, 2010)

RJI said:


> Finally a fat pool man or pizza delivery guy in porn. Lets get it going....



Oh man...a fat pizza delivery guy. My head would blow off.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 2, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh man...a fat pizza delivery guy. My head would blow off.



Hey I use to deliver pizza in college!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 2, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Hey I use to deliver pizza in college!



Bring me a pepperoni pizza from Haus of Pizza on Adams...and hurry. But shhh, we have to be quiet cuz the baby is sleeping. LOL I guess that kinda kills the mood, huh? hahaa


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jun 2, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Bring me a pepperoni pizza from Haus of Pizza on Adams...and hurry. But shhh, we have to be quiet cuz the baby is sleeping. LOL I guess that kinda kills the mood, huh? hahaa



I'll be right there! Want me to wear my old Dominos uniform?

I know right where that place is!!!!!!!


----------



## escapist (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm just curious of all the guys posting that say the would love to do this, have they done anything like it? I'm not exactly shy and the first time a camera was on my took a bit to get used to. Even now I'm still a bit shy for the first bit.




veil said:


> ...i know the market is changing a lot, but there still is a decent sized contingent of folks who order/purchase DVDs. admittedly, a lot of the porn consumers i know do so partially for political reasons, they like the ethics of a particular producer or company and want to support good companies while watching great sex.
> 
> oh, and if you do see self serve at the expo drop by & check them out, the owners are two friends who started here in boston at the now defunct grand opening and they moved to albequerque to start their own feminist sex shop. very cool ladies!



I'll keep my eyes open for them. It will be a few days long so I'm sure there is plenty to see. I'd really prefer real FFA's and from my experience they are not the most extroverted of women. I'd like to see stuff for (SS)BHM/FFA porn like you see with (SS)BBW/FA Porn. The FFA's I know seem to love it, and I personally have a lot of fun with it. Squashing, bouncing, wrapping them up with my huge legs, having an FFA's face buried in my belly and thigh's. Lets not forget all the belly grabbing during all of it! So...am I correct in assuming this is the kind of stuff other FFA's want to see?


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Most of the pron I see that is big boy related is gay porn. theres plenty for us gay fatties in that department, but I always felt bad for the girls. Im glad to see that some are going to be stocking those now.


----------



## talpa (Jun 3, 2010)

escapist said:


> (snip!) Squashing, bouncing, wrapping them up with my huge legs, having an FFA's face buried in my belly and thigh's. Lets not forget all the belly grabbing during all of it! So...am I correct in assuming this is the kind of stuff other FFA's want to see?


Sounds, um, fine. Yeah. *faints*


----------



## veil (Jun 3, 2010)

escapist said:


> I'm just curious of all the guys posting that say the would love to do this, have they done anything like it? I'm not exactly shy and the first time a camera was on my took a bit to get used to. Even now I'm still a bit shy for the first bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't forget the belly worship angle, yeah its pretty much all about the belly but the squashing & bouncing sound more active & some fat guys & their girls prefer a more languid approach.


----------



## admjg8 (Jun 3, 2010)

To the OP:


http://www.iafd.com/person.rme/perfid=TimvonSwine/gender=m/Tim-Von-Swine.htm



http://www.iafd.com/person.rme/perfid=DNasty/gender=m/Dick-Nasty.htm
He's much bigger in his later films.


http://www.iafd.com/person.rme/perfid=FaceBlaster/gender=m/Faceblaster.htm


http://www.iafd.com/person.rme/perfid=TheMinion_m/gender=m/The-Minion.htm


And of course:
http://theminion.com/

http://mytinydick.com/

http://www.funwithandy.com/welcome.htm

http://www.clips4sale.com/studio/18338




You're welcome!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 3, 2010)

What is it about links that are so tempting? I know I won't like what's beyond, but they are so enticing!


----------



## veil (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks, the last two are fun... i just, bleh, humiliation porn just isn't my thing. i know it's a big thing (thanks society, for pairing sex & shame so closely!) but i just can't do it.


----------



## RJI (Jun 3, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh man...a fat pizza delivery guy. My head would blow off.




It won't be a problem if I eat half the Pizza on the way will it?


----------



## inkedinto (Jun 3, 2010)

You can find the odd clip on some of the free sites.. like this one.. http://youporn.com/watch/141706/fat-guy-fucks-fat-girl-from-behind/?from=search_soft&pos=15


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder if there's any money to make being a BHM pornstar.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I wonder if there's any money to make being a BHM pornstar.



Who cares about the money?


----------



## djudex (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Who cares about the money?



A man's gotta eat son!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 4, 2010)

djudex said:


> A man's gotta eat son!



isn't that one of the perks of the job? :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd sign up to star.....if there's anybody who wants to see the kind of disasterous porno movie that would result from it


----------



## b01 (Jun 4, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'd sign up to star.....if there's anybody who wants to see the kind of disasterous porno movie that would result from it



That's what After Effects are for. Not to mention we can just run a bunch of short clips together.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Jun 5, 2010)

There is always money in PORN not matter what it offers, lol. But I had thought about this for a while since I have seen so many porn site come and go throughout my internet lifetime (since 91, yes I am that old and I was on the internet back then when it was just text based) but what I am saying is I have an idea for porn site for BHM.

FFA hunting BHM, hehe. Get a few FFA and have them hunt down BHM around the country for fun and video. Any thoughts?


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 5, 2010)

shhtx1970 said:


> There is always money in PORN not matter what it offers, lol. But I had thought about this for a while since I have seen so many porn site come and go throughout my internet lifetime (since 91, yes I am that old and I was on the internet back then when it was just text based) but what I am saying is I have an idea for porn site for BHM.
> 
> FFA hunting BHM, hehe. Get a few FFA and have them hunt down BHM around the country for fun and video. Any thoughts?



I'v certainly seen worse ideas and as far as Porno's go (not that i'm an expert  ) this is a pretty good one.


----------



## RJI (Jun 5, 2010)

shhtx1970 said:


> There is always money in PORN not matter what it offers, lol. But I had thought about this for a while since I have seen so many porn site come and go throughout my internet lifetime (since 91, yes I am that old and I was on the internet back then when it was just text based) but what I am saying is I have an idea for porn site for BHM.
> 
> FFA hunting BHM, hehe. Get a few FFA and have them hunt down BHM around the country for fun and video. Any thoughts?




No Pizza Delivery Guy?


----------

